# Westward Ho!



## coachseats (Feb 15, 2004)

I finally had the time to sit down and compose a trip report about my journey west from Ohio to California on the Three Rivers and Southwest Chief. The report, along with lots of pictures from my new digital camera can be accessed from the front page of my website: www.geocities.com/coachseats

You are all invited to check it out!


----------

